# Speicher defekt



## k.meier (25. Januar 2011)

DDR 3 Ram kit 4 gigabyte 1333 MHz Cl9 Corsair Valueselect: CMV4GX3M2A 1333C9

Bei diesem Speicher meldet Memtest meherere Fehler. Bedeutet das das der Speicher defekt ist? 
Dann kann ich morgen meinem PC Dealer bescheid geben, das er den austauschen kann.

lg 
k. meier


----------



## k.meier (25. Januar 2011)

ohne den Thread jetzt unnötig pushen zu wollen, wär ich doch dankbar und einer könnt ma konkret sagen, oder Speicher defekt ist oder nicht.

lg


----------



## m_bayer (25. Januar 2011)

Von was einem Medium startest du Memtest?


----------



## k.meier (25. Januar 2011)

von CD


----------



## m_bayer (25. Januar 2011)

Lass den Test einige male laufen, wenn Du dem Ergebnis nicht traust nimm noch ne andere Linux CD und wenn das Ergebnis das gleiche/ähnliche ist, steht fest das der RAM putt ist.


----------



## k.meier (25. Januar 2011)

danke für die Rückmeldung. Das Problem sind imo die ewigen Bluescreens.


----------



## m_bayer (25. Januar 2011)

Wieviel Riegel stecken drinnen?

Falls Du mehrere Riegel hast steck mal nur einen Rein und schau mal was memtest bringt. Prüfe einen nach dem anderen.


----------



## k.meier (25. Januar 2011)

2 Riegel, wenn einer defekt ist , muss ich eh beide tauschen(Garantie is noch vorhanden).


----------



## m_bayer (25. Januar 2011)

Schade, dann viel Erfolg mit dem RMA.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (27. Januar 2011)

Korrekt, bitte eine RMA der Speicher durchführen.


----------



## k.meier (27. Januar 2011)

Soll ich das RMA direkt über euch durchführen oder kann ich bei meinem Höndler sofort Ersatz bekommen? Wielange dauerts wenn ich euch den Speicher schicke? lg


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (28. Januar 2011)

Das musst Du den Händler fragen, kann ich nicht sagen.

Bei uns kannst Du direkt über Corsair.com eine RMA einleiten, dauert maximal 14 Tage - i.d.R. in 5-8 Tagen ist es abgewickelt. Versand zu Corsair Holland trägt der Kunde zurück zum Kunden zahlt Corsair.


----------



## BigBubby (28. Januar 2011)

Man sollte dazu sagen, dass aktuelles Bios und manuell eingestellte Timings und Volt oft auch wunder helfen in solchen fällen.


----------



## k.meier (8. Februar 2011)

Um den Thread da fortzuführen. Ich habe den Speicher tauschen lassen, unter Cpu-z werden 4 gigabyte angezeigt.  Unter win 7 64 bit auch allerdings steht genau dort: installierter Arbeitsspeicher 4 Giabyte(3,5 GB verwendbar). Sagt mir einer bitte wie man das umstellen kann?.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (9. Februar 2011)

Welches Mainboard nutzt Du?


----------



## Painkiller (9. Februar 2011)

> Welches Mainboard nutzt Du?


Ich nehm mal an das hier: ASUS P7P55D-E 

Schau mal im Bios nach ob die Onboardgrafik aktiviert ist, oder das Memory Remapping. Memory Remapping ? WB Wiki


----------



## k.meier (9. Februar 2011)

Danke für eure Rückmeldungen. HAbs unter Msconfig "Ram" einstellen können.  4 Gig werden angezigt jetzt.

lg


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (10. Februar 2011)

Alles klar


----------

